# Smart-Surfer Smartsurfer Problem Unzufrieden Nexnet Klatro



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2004)

Die Firma BT und MCI WorldCom
machen es so:

Sie bieten im Smartsurfer zig verschiedene Tarife an,
die minutenpreißmäßig immer unter den Top 10
sind und sich durch die verschiedenhohe Einwahlgebühr unterscheiden. Je günstiger der Minutenpreis, desto höher die Einwahlgebühr.
Und jetzt kommt der Trick:
Sie unterbrechen nach einer gewissen Zeit,
oft schon nach ein paar Minuten, manchmal reicht es nicht mal um die mails abzufragen und man muss sich wieder einwählen.
Preisbeispie für 10 Minuten:
Einwahl: 9,90 Cent
+ 10x 0,69= 16,80 Cent (regulär)
mit einer Unterbrechung + erneuter Einwahl
+9,90 Cent
= 26,70 Cent
also für die erneute Einwahl fallen Gebühren
an wie für ca. 15 Minuten surfen.
So, rechnet man dass mal auf einen Monat:
Angenommen 100 zusätzliche Einwahlen
und dass ist die Realität für ca. 40 Stunden Surfen im Monat, dann sind das ca. 10 Euro
Zusatzkosten oder in Surfzeit ausgedrückt:
ca. 25 Stunden
Also im Klartext:
Man surft im Monat 40 Stunden und bezahlt soviel
wie 65 Stunden, wenn man sich nicht erneut einwählen würde.
Das fällt vor allem auf, wenn man recht viel surft.
Aber selbst wenn man nur 20 Stunden surft
sind es immer noch ca. 5 Euro = ca. 12,5 Stunden
surfen, die einem verloren gehen
= 60 Euro pro Jahr oder 150 Stunden Surfzeit
Wer im Jahr mit diesen beiden Firmen
für 250 Euro, kann davon ausgehen:
100 Euro sind unkorrekt in deren Taschen geflossen.
Wie können wir gemeinsam gegen diesen
offensichtlichen _ [ edit ] _  vorgehen?

Denn rechnet man es auf alle User um
geht es hier um hohe Millionenbeträge.
Fragt in Eurem Bekanntenkreis nach
und berichtet hier in diesen Forum
darüber um mehr Erfahrungen zu veröffentlichen.
Hallo Leute, in diesem Forum wird auch heftigst über Probleme Mit BT,Klatro,Nexnet und Co diskutiert.
http://www.tarifecheck.de/forum/read.php?f=7&i=927&t=487#reply_927
Bitte auch dort posten.

_abgetrennt , da das Posting nichts mit dem ursprünglichen Thread zu tun hat
und aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort gelöscht  modaction_


----------



## dotshead (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: Smart-Surfer Smartsurfer Problem Unzufrieden Nexnet Klat*



			
				Tarif..... schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt kommt der Trick:
> Sie unterbrechen nach einer gewissen Zeit,


Dafür hast du gesicherte Erkenntnisse?


			
				Tarif..... schrieb:
			
		

> oft schon nach ein paar Minuten, manchmal reicht es nicht mal um die mails abzufragen und man muss sich wieder einwählen.


Das kann passieren, liegt aber garantiert bzw. nach gesicherter Erkenntnis nicht an deiner Konfiguration?
Preisbeispiele gesnippt. Bisher kannte ich den  Smartsurfer nur von web.de


----------



## MarcoW75 (5 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Smart-Surfer Smartsurfer Problem Unzufrieden Nexnet Klat*

Sicherlich kann es an einer fehlerhaften Konfiguration des Rechners liegen,aber es fällt auf,daß dies ausschließlich bei diesen "Billig-Providern" mit Einwahlgebühr vorkommt.Ich kenne diese Symptome nämlich auch. Hinzu kommt,daß oftmals die Verbindung plötzlich stehenbleibt,nix geht mehr. Nach einer erneuten Einwahl klappts dann wieder...für einige Minuten. So kommt es durchaus vor,daß man 3x/h neu einwählen muss. Und das soll Zufall sein ? Irgendwie glaub ich da nicht dran.  Bei teuereren Providern gibts doch solche Probleme auch nicht,da kann man stundenlang surfen,ohne solche Schickanen.

Marco


----------



## Bomi (5 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Smart-Surfer Smartsurfer Problem Unzufrieden Nexnet Klat*



			
				MarcoW75 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei teuereren Providern gibts doch solche Probleme auch nicht,da kann man stundenlang surfen,ohne solche Schickanen.


Die sind aber eben wegen ihrer höheren Preise in der Lage, eine vernünftige Infrastruktur mit zuverlässiger Zugangstechnik aufbauen zu können. Bei minimalen Gewinnspannen muss dann halt das Einfachste und Günstigste an Zugangstechnik reichen - und das läuft nunmal erfahrungsgemäß nicht soooo zuverlässig...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Smart-Surfer Smartsurfer Problem Unzufrieden Nexnet Klat*

@Marco75 Tolles Feature, dass man im Smartsurfer auch einstellen kann, dass man Tarife mit hohen Einwahlgebühren überhaupt nicht angezeigt bekommt. Hier ist der mündige Verbraucher gefragt. Ohne Beweise, was da passiert, wäre ich aber extrem vorsichtig mit solchen Unterstellungen. Und die sind in diesem Fall nicht einfach zu bekommen.

BTW, ich hab durchaus gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit hohen Einwahlgebühren/geringen Minutenpreisen, wenn es um das Saugen von grossen Mengen Daten via Modem ging (MS Updates z.B., oder größere Software-Pakete). Allerdings habe ich dafür auch immer ein qualitativ hochwertiges US Robotics Modem mit echtem DSP verwendet, und nicht die derzeit verbreitete Soft-Modem-Schwachsinn. So ein Soft-Modem war die nämlich die häufigste Absturz-Ursache meines Notebooks. Und bei Modems hat die Qualität allgemein extrem viel Einfluss auf die Störanfälligkeit.

TSCN


----------



## drboe (5 Oktober 2005)

Ich habe mir einmal den Smartsurfer 3.1 installiert. Über den Button "Optionen" und dort auf dem Reiter "Erweitert" kann man hinter "Anbieterauswahl" (Button "Anzeigen") eine recht gute Vorauswahl treffen. Ich habe selektiert: ohne Einwahlgebühr, ohne Anmeldung, ohne Grundgebühr. Die Taktung mit 60 sec bringt dann ganz ordentliche Ergebnisse in der ISP-Auswahl. Insofern bin ich mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden.

Was sehr merkwürdig ist, aber mit dem Smartsurfer gar nichts zu tun hat: einige Anbieter wechseln zu bestimmten Tageszeiten im Tarif die Kosten "über Kreuz". Also z. B. im Tarif "... smart24" von 0-7 und 12-17 0,24 ct/min, sonst 2,99 ct/min. Im zweiten Tarif des gleichen Anbieters ist es nahezu umgekehrt: "...aktiv 12": von 7-12 und von 17-21 Uhr kostet es 0,24 ct/min, sonst 2,99 ct/min. Ich habe keine Ahnung was das soll. Jedenfalls kann man 21 Stunden am Tag über einen Anbieter (2 Rufnummern) für nicht einmal 15ct pro Stunde ins Netz. An der Tarifwechselgrenze warnt der Smartsurfer noch dazu. Mehr als 1-2 min habe ich nie den höheren Tarif genutzt, denn so ungenau ist meine PC Uhr nicht. Der Wechsel ist selbst ja eine Lachnummer, wenn nicht gerade ein Download läuft. Die Verbindungsqualität war eigentlich immer recht ordentlich (> 42 Kbit/s) und die Verbindung stabil (kein Abbruch). 

M. Boettcher


----------



## GammaRay (5 Oktober 2005)

Ich habe selber mit ISDN derartige Probleme auch bei den Billiganbietern noch nie bemerkt. Nebenbei laufen häufig die Billigtarife mit anderem Einwahlnamen über die gleiche Telefonnummer wie teurere Tarife.


----------



## Bomi (6 Oktober 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe selber mit ISDN derartige Probleme auch bei den Billiganbietern noch nie bemerkt.


ISDN-Verbindungen sind aufgrund des fest definierten Protokolls und der Trennung in B-/D-Kanal generell weniger problematisch und störanfällig, als Modem-Verbindungen, für die bei jedem Anruf erstmal ein Protokoll "ausgeflötet" werden muss und für die die Leitungsqualität eine weitaus größere Rolle spielt. Insbesondere bei hoher Auslastung der Leitungen zu Spitzenzeiten haste selbst beim Einsatz guter Modems (USRs, Zyxels) in der Zugangstechnik und beim Anrufer regelmäßig mit "Carrier Lost" zu kämpfen...


----------

